# 645 or Rokinon?



## illadvisedhammer (Aug 31, 2017)

I use a xxD for macro and best focus, an M2 for travel and compactness, but I occasionally stick a roll of film into an old 620 to get shallower depth of field and interesting grains. I shot a few rolls on a Fuji GA645 which was fun, but a little wide angle. I'm trying to decide between a couple of options for mostly portraits, and maybe to blow up the occasional print to 16*20. For about the same price, I could get an old Pentax 645 and 150 3.5 manual focus lens, or a Rokinon 50 1.2 lens for the M. It would cost over 2ce the Rokinon lens to have autofocus on the medium format. I'm wondering if anyone has played with both, I can see differences as well as similarities. Both are manual focus, but with digital I can take 5 shots to nail focus on one, each shot is precious, well, about 1.40 to develop and scan per shot. Medium format should enlarge much better, but the resolution of scans at the larger developers is the same as current APS-C sensors, though maybe those are better pixels. I could develop myself, but I don't want to. Sometimes I like film grain. the Rokinon will be much smaller, so it will probably get used more. The depth of field and field of view should be similar, 150 3.5 is similar to 57mm 1.3 on APS-C. What do experience have you had in medium format vs finding very fast lenses for smaller sensors?


----------

